# Critical Mass Trier



## Fenrir (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

 mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass am Samstag, den 20 Juli um 16 Uhr ein so genannter Critical Mass Ride in Trier stattfindet. 

Ich hab so was mal in Kanada miterlebt. Dabei treffen sich in großen Städten (u. a. Winnipeg und Vancouver) Radfahrer, um auf sich als Verkehrsteilnehmer aufmerksam zu machen nach dem Motto, "wir blockieren nicht den Verkehr, wir sind der Verkehr!" Da diese Touren in der Rush Hour stattfinden, gab es dabei immer ein leichtes Verkehrschaos. Allerdings verabreden sich die Autofahrer ja auch immer regelmäßig zum Stau, wie z.B. zum Beginn der Sommerferien. 

Ich hab mal versucht herauszufinden wer das ganze organisiert, bin aber nicht dahintergekommen bis ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt habe. Dabei bin ich auf folgende Seiten gestoßen nach denen Critical Mass nach dem Prinzip des organisierten Zufalls funktioniert, d.h. es gibt keinen Organisator und die Veranstaltung wird nur über Mundpropaganda weitergegeben:

http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/

critical-mass.info

das ganze ist offenbar keine Demo aber legal solange man sich an die Verehrsregeln hält. Ab 16 Leuten hat man bestimmte Sonderrechte als Radfahrer, d.h. man darf eine komplette Spur benutzen. Ich hab gehört es werden ca. 150 Leute erwartet.Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen! Wäre schön wenn von Euch auch jemand vorbeischaut,
Treffpunkt ist der Viehmarktplatz.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Juli 2007)

Mich hatte die Mundpropaganda auch erreicht  
Nur leider hatte ich an dem Freitag ne Exkursion von der Uni  

Aber morgen am 27.07. findet es ja nochmal statt   Da werd ich auf alle Fälle dabei sein! 
Man munkelt, dass es in Zukunft dann jeweils am letzten Freitag des Monats regelmäßig statt finden soll... Weiß aber auch nix genaues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fenrir (26. Juli 2007)

Genau, 

morgen (Freitag) geht es wieder los. Treffpunkt ist 16:00 am Viehmarkt. Bin leider nicht dabei, hab noch ein Blockseminar 
Ich freue mich aber schon auf den letzten Freitag im August , die Touren finden dann immer am letzten Freitag im Monat statt.


----------



## Nafets190 (27. Juli 2007)

Dreck!

mal wieder zuspät gesehen. Bis ich jetz in Trier bin is bestimmt keiner mehr da.
Naja.. bin heute eh nicht fit.. 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Juli 2007)

Naja am 31.08. dann wieder!

War ne nette Tour vorhin, auch wenn wir nur 17 Radler waren. Semesterferien haben halt begonnen....  

Aber man fängt ja immer erst klein an


----------



## Fenrir (23. Oktober 2007)

Es geht wieder weiter am Freitag, den 26. Oktober um 16:00 am Viehmarkt.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Fenrir (28. November 2007)

Los gehts wieder am kommenden Freitag den 30.11 16:00 Viehmarkt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein, wenn mir nicht noch was gravierendes dazwischen kommt. Infos gibts auch hier:

www.critical-mass-trier.de

und hier:

http://www.16vor.de/index.php/2007/07/21/kritische-masse-auf-triers-strasen/


----------



## Fenrir (14. Mai 2008)

Los gehts auch dieses Jahr wieder am letzten Freitag diesen Monats, 30. Mai 2008 16:00.
Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Viehmarkt.


----------



## Fenrir (15. Juni 2008)

Weiter gehts am Freitag den 27. Juni 2008 um 16:00 am Viehmarkt.


----------



## Fenrir (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

der nächste Termin ist morgen, 16:00 am Viehmarktplatz
http://www.critical-mass-trier.de/


----------



## Fenrir (14. Mai 2009)

*threadausgrab*

Hallo,

diesmal eine offizielle Veranstaltung:
am Samstag, den 16. Mai findet die Fahrraddemo des ADFC Trier statt. Treffpunkt ist der Viehmarkt um 11:00. Von dort geht es durch die Innenstadt bis zum Verteilerkreis und von dort zum Hauptbahnhof.
Es wird Kundgebungen zur Radverkehrssituation in Trier geben.
Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.adfc-trier.de/?p=478

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fenrir (19. Juli 2009)

Weiter gehts in diesem Jahr am Freitag den 31.7. diesmal ab 18:00.

Infos gibts hier:

http://www.critical-mass-trier.de/


----------



## Nafets190 (12. August 2010)

hi. Läuft in Trier noch was? Wäre mal cool... Wie wär es mit dem 27.08.?


----------



## bohaim (27. März 2012)

Aktuell?

Hmm... in Koblenz gibts sowas ja monatlich...

Gäbe es sowas auch in Trier?
 Bzw. ließe sich das organisieren?


----------



## Nafets190 (27. März 2012)

Tach auch,

hatte damals (letztes Jahr) Aktionen in WKW usw gestartet. Kam natürlich niemand trotz reichlich Zusagen (98% Non-Biker die bei jedem Schei$$ "Teilnehmen" anklicken). Hatte mit einem Kumpel schon Pläne an der Uni Plakate/Flyer zu verteilen, hat sich dann aber verlaufen und es wurde Winter.
Habe hier noch jede Menge selbstgemachte Spokecards rumliegen .

Beruflich bedingt fällt Critical Mass für mich erstmal aus.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bohaim (27. März 2012)

Hmm...Ok, I see... :/
Also sollte sich da doch mal was ergeben (wie du schon merkst, selber organisieren will ich nicht direkt...würde aber evtl. helfen), wäre aber auf jeden Fall als Biker dabei


----------

